# Goji berries



## dillionkate (Sep 8, 2009)

Goji berry is the commercial name of wolf berry and is very widely used in the health products. 

It is known by different names in different part of the world. Most common names are Chinese berry (China), Murali (India), Lycium barbarum and Red Medlar. Goji berries are largely found in China and India. 

China yield 95 thousand tons of Goji berries every year and earns 120 million dollar by exporting them. Due to their large significance and high usability United States of America and United Kingdom have also started growing Goji berries at fast pace.

Goji berries are red in color and about 1-2 cms long. They taste little sweet and sour. Each Goji berry has 10-60 seeds inside and the number varies on the environmental conditions. They love moisture and are mainly found in hilly areas. 

The fruit ripen from the month of July to October. Therefore, Goji berries are hardly available in fresh form and mainly sold in dried form. Goji berries are used in traditional Chinese medicines and they use them with tea and soups. Goji berries are used to make healthy juices and now American used them as snack food.


----------



## artisan soaps (Sep 21, 2009)

..


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info , I have seen the juice in my health food store . I wonder about using them in soap ?

Kitn


----------



## IanT (Sep 21, 2009)

they taste gooood  kind of like a cross between a cranberry a peach and a tangerine or kumkwat (sp?) if that makes any sense...


----------

